# 4 plate bench steroid free



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Does anyone know if anyone has done a 4 plated bench press steroid free. Also what is the current record. I'm very close to doing a 4 plated bench press 180kg bench natty. Might even get it done today


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Just found out that 200kg is the record. Still ill be ridiculously happy if I get 180


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

far from a record mate

i know of one person that benches 180kg natural and another guy whos at 170 ish natural with poor programming

hell of an accomplishment either way though so good luck with it


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Jack of blades said:


> Does anyone know if anyone has done a 4 plated bench press steroid free. Also what is the current record. I'm very close to doing a 4 plated bench press 180kg bench natty. Might even get it done today


 Yeah I knew a guy before that could do it. He was a little fellow built like a bull with arms about a foot long though. Saw him do it myself.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm still at 175kg I'm at the gym you see


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

swole troll said:


> far from a record mate
> 
> i know of one person that benches 180kg natural and another guy whos at 170 ish natural with poor programming
> 
> hell of an accomplishment either way though so good luck with it


 Thanks. I didn't get it but I will one day


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

How many reps :rolleye11:


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Natty Steve'o said:


> How many reps :rolleye11:


 75 mate 75


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

180 checking in

@Natty Steve'o


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

I can do 170 and im b&cing.

 f**k me I'm a s**t c**t.


----------



## crawleytown (Aug 25, 2014)

Yeah I know a guy who did 185 natty. He was fat tho


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Test-e said:


> I can do 170 and im b&cing.
> 
> f**k me I'm a s**t c**t.


 What's b&cing?


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

thats some pushing mate 175 is a dream i doubt ill ever get close to lol. can do 110 for 3 right now.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Jack of blades said:


> What's b&cing?


 I guess he meant B&C = Blasting and Cruising


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I'll be happy if I could put the third plate on my incline benching, not yet there..


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Jack of blades said:


> Does anyone know if anyone has done a 4 plated bench press steroid free. Also what is the current record. I'm very close to doing a 4 plated bench press 180kg bench natty. Might even get it done today


 My friend did 180KG natty, he was a little freak though.

IHowever you have done extremely well to get this far. Im sure youre gunning for it now!


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Are we talking for reps or 1 rep max


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Are we talking for reps or 1 rep max


 either way, its impressive.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

that pretty impressive, how big are you ? weight wise?, I am struggling to press that whilst on gear. Natty my best was 140kg and I was 6ft and 220lbs.

what sorts of deadlift numbers are we looking at to go with those ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Jack of blades said:


> Just found out that 200kg is the record. Still ill be ridiculously happy if I get 180


 Which record would that be?

The Y&NE Powerlifting Bench records range from 67.5kg to 228kg dependant on weight class.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Mayzini said:


> that pretty impressive, how big are you ? weight wise?, I am struggling to press that whilst on gear. Natty my best was 140kg and I was 6ft and 220lbs.
> 
> what sorts of deadlift numbers are we looking at to go with those ?


 I'm 17 Stone 6 foot so big in the general public but I dont look impressive. I don't look eye catching just a bit bulky but obviously that's because of my training style. Deadlift is 230. My deadlift and squats were never as impressive as my bench


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Mingster said:


> Which record would that be?
> 
> The Y&NE Powerlifting Bench records range from 67.5kg to 228kg dependant on weight class.


 I don't know I did a quick browse on Internet and found that was the record


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Jack of blades said:


> I'm 17 Stone 6 foot so big in the general public but I dont look impressive. I don't look eye catching just a bit bulky but obviously that's because of my training style. Deadlift is 230. My deadlift and squats were never as impressive as my bench


 good numbers on both counts, I dead a max at 240 at the mo and trying for the 250 mark tonight. bench is my weakest part to be fair. but still impressive numbers mate.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Jack of blades said:


> I don't know I did a quick browse on Internet and found that was the record


 Well, as I say that's just the Yorkshire and North East records. I would imagine the national records are slightly higher. The Y&NE Powerlifting Federation are affiliated to the GBPF which is a tested Fed.

Which weight category do you lift in?

Edit: I just read your last post. You'd be in the 120's. You need to lose a bit or gain a bit to be competitive.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Mingster said:


> Well, as I say that's just the Yorkshire and North East records. I would imagine the national records are slightly higher. The Y&NE Powerlifting Federation are affiliated to the GBPF which is a tested Fed.
> 
> Which weight category do you lift in?
> 
> Edit: I just read your last post. You'd be in the 120's. You need to lose a bit or gain a bit to be competitive.


 I don't compete. Iv been lifting for about 11 years doing power lifting style training but never had the opportunity to go in competition. Iv lived in a small town most of my life and would have to catch train and travel far to get in a comp also it's so confusing to know where to start from every time I look it up it says I have to have won or competed in a certain competition to enter it. Do you mean loose some bodyweight or gain more weight in my lifts


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Andrew Sheridan, former England loose head benched 200+. There's footage on YouTube. Must have been natty given testing in Rugby.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I would suspect there are a lot of guys who can bench more than 4 plates natty. If you look at the guys on steroids and the weights they lift, if they are lifting stupidly heavy weights on steroids then if they were natty they would still be pushing big numbers.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You say you're 17 stone. That's 108kg. Your nearest weight categories would be under 120kg, for which you're a little on the light side, or under 105kg. If you plan on giving competition a go I would suggest you lose a little weight and come as a heavy 105.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Mingster said:


> You say you're 17 stone. That's 108kg. Your nearest weight categories would be under 120kg, for which you're a little on the light side, or under 105kg. If you plan on giving competition a go I would suggest you lose a little weight and come as a heavy 105.


 Ah right got ya. Well Iv got plenty of fat I can loose lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I cant recall ever doing a 1 RM


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I cant recall ever doing a 1 RM


 I've moved this thread into the correct section so you needn't let it bother you


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Mingster said:


> I've moved this thread into the correct section so you needn't let it bother you


 Thanks :lol:


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

One of my training partners is at 175kg at a bodyweight of 90kg never touched any peds


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Iv done guys. I did it today. I'm well chuffed. Felt easy getting it of the rack on Tom my chest the push was easy until I got half way then it took ages to get up. The slowest bench press Iv ever done. Well chuffed though that I can now do 180. Don't know if it was a fluke but I hope I'll be able to do it again as it was the hardest lift Iv ever done


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Jack of blades said:


> Iv done guys. I did it today. I'm well chuffed. Felt easy getting it of the rack on Tom my chest the push was easy until I got half way then it took ages to get up. The slowest bench press Iv ever done. Well chuffed though that I can now do 180. Don't know if it was a fluke but I hope I'll be able to do it again as it was the hardest lift Iv ever done


 Welcome to the 4 plate club! Double bodyweight next!


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Jakemaguire said:


> Welcome to the 4 plate club! Double bodyweight next!


 Thanks. That would be around 210 to 220 though yikes lol


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Jakemaguire said:


> Welcome to the 4 plate club! Double bodyweight next!


 I'm not in the 4 plate club though yet not until I know I can do it again. I had a little assistance from caffeine lol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Jack of blades said:


> I'm not in the 4 plate club though yet not until I know I can do it again. I had a little assistance from caffeine lol


 Get a video. As long as it's a legit lift bar to chest and arse doesn't come off the bench your in lol


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Jakemaguire said:


> Get a video. As long as it's a legit lift bar to chest and arse doesn't come off the bench your in lol


 Yeah I will do i want to get a video of it anyway. You don't mean your back having an arch do you in the middle I do that but it's only slight


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Jack of blades said:


> Yeah I will do i want to get a video of it anyway. You don't mean your back having an arch do you in the middle I do that but it's only slight


 No arching is fine as long as your ass stays in contact with the bench


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Jakemaguire said:


> No arching is fine as long as your ass stays in contact with the bench


 All is good then


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

well done, never done 1rm maxes myself asI train for bodybuilding not specifically for strength, but good work, I have been using AAS and i currently run 3 sets of 150kg for 10 at a similar bodyweight so thats good going unassisted

there is a guy in the gym I train at stick thin, comes in and bangs our deadlifts at 180kg for reps at must be about 80kg bodyweight doesnt look like he has any muscle at all.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Jakemaguire said:


> No arching is fine as long as your ass stays in contact with the bench


 Iv started to pay attention to see if my ass comes of the bench and it does never knew it did but it does. All these years Iv been doing it this way. Started to do it with my ass on the bench today but finding the posture difficult. Untill I get used to keeping my ass on the bench which feels weird to me at the moment I can't do 180. Feeling sad. But oh well I'll get used to this technique give it a month or 2 and I'll crack it. What I found difficult with ass on the bench is getting any kind of kind of even small arch my back is totally flat. Maybe I need to work on my flexibility


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Jack of blades said:


> Iv started to pay attention to see if my ass comes of the bench and it does never knew it did but it does. All these years Iv been doing it this way. Started to do it with my ass on the bench today but finding the posture difficult. Untill I get used to keeping my ass on the bench which feels weird to me at the moment I can't do 180. Feeling sad. But oh well I'll get used to this technique give it a month or 2 and I'll crack it. What I found difficult with ass on the bench is getting any kind of kind of even small arch my back is totally flat. Maybe I need to work on my flexibility


 Get your feet as far back as you can the key to keeping your arse on the bench is making sure your knees are below your hips. I have my feet under my arse so far back I'm on my toes also externally rotating your hips ( think pushing your knees out and flexing glutes) this will lock you down.

Take a look at my bench videos in the pb thread or look on one of my comp logs


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Jakemaguire said:


> Get your feet as far back as you can the key to keeping your arse on the bench is making sure your knees are below your hips. I have my feet under my arse so far back I'm on my toes also externally rotating your hips ( think pushing your knees out and flexing glutes) this will lock you down.
> 
> Take a look at my bench videos in the pb thread or look on one of my comp logs


 Will do. Thanks for the tips


----------

